# Campgound Carving



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The wife and I took our camper out for a few relaxing days in a local state park. Normally after we stroll through the woods, ( looking for sticks), I would plant myself in a reclining lawn chair and dive into a book, not to be heard from for hours at a time. This trip I brought along the tools and whittled up this little wolf. I have a stick in my garage stick barrel that this guy will go nicely on. Will post more pics as the stick progresses.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The campground carved wolf is done. This was a fun and relaxing way to sit around the campground. The staff is a boiled linseed oil finished red oak from the local county park. The carving is a piece of pine 2x4 with walnut stain. The brass ferrules I use are from Tree Line, they are a cosmetic fixture to hide the doweled and epoxied joint. I used woodland camo paracord and beads from Hobby Lobby for the wrist strap.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking good MJC4! Nice to have something to do at the camp! What kind of camping do you do?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done MJC4. I love to carve when I am camping or just out for a day at a park or lake. I have a rod holder I clamp to my jaw horse. I can carve and wait for the bobber to take off.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Easier to show you Rad.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Easier to show you Rad.


Ah! Very nice! We've taken it back up after a12 year hiatus -- we had a pop up in our younger days, now we have a Rockwood Mini Lite. Our first real trip will be this summer.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Spent the last few days enjoying the summer version of polar vortex weather camping in a state park in eastern Indiana. While out hiking the trails found small piece of black cherry that seemed reasonably well seasoned. Whittled this wood spirit out from between the knots and the end of the piece. We also found a nice oak stick in a pile of brush cleared off the trail that this guy will go on. I might try whittling a hat for him as well. We shall see, keep you all posted.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

He looks good. Nothing like camp carving.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Just cant leave it alone eh? hope you got some good shanks and enjoyed the break


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Got the this black cherry topper attached to a white oak stick. We got the pieces of wood hiking on trails at the state park where the topper was carved. I think the two wood types compliment each other nicely. The stick/topper is done with boiled linseed oil. Need spar poly and he's done.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice carving mark

Been playing around with flame burning?

Its oftern used to preseve wood


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Funny you bring up flame burning Cobalt. I actually roasted the staff over the campfire to try and harden off a couple soft spots at some knots. The boiled linseed oil did the rest of the darkening


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its not uncommon to use that method a lot of students use it in the sculptures they make , it has its uses


----------

